

Notify.me closing shop - Oct 4th - dongsheng
http://blog.notify.me/post/10800212423/notify-me-closing-shop-oct-4th

======
dongsheng
I have been using notify.me for year, it notifies me new hackernews items,
what a pity to say farewell to it...

